# JS Fog..



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I Hope this will be acceptable.. I am happy to dontae to a good cause, thank you for getting in touch with me.. This is hand harvested Locust wood from Brazoria, TX.. Single Reed with a Stainless Band.. Open Water Mallard call. Give me a call this week if you can make it down my way or let me know early if i need to ship it to you.. Either way gad to help!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The beauties keep coming


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks very much for the call, thing of beauty. Donations like this are what makes this tournament and cause a huge success.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I will give you a call in the morning.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Monday morning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Job well done, Mate......:cheers:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind words!! I added a smal box to keep it in..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert, that is so cool. Love it with the box!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

NOW it's perfect! That box takes up up another notch (and for your work, that is really saying something!!)


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Robert, 
Thank You! Your call sold for $120.00.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW, someone stole that fine work! Great cause for sure and lot's of Great people involved.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you John, I am happy to help!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> WOW, someone stole that fine work! Great cause for sure and lot's of Great people involved.


I agree, Bill. One of my pet peeves is that a lot of folks approach these auctions to benefit great causes as some kind of 'garage sale' and steal some of this stuff instead of over bidding it and really helping out the cause....

OK....off my soapbox now...

Beautiful call and box, Mate.. You should be proud of that 'un.. and thanks for helping out...


----------

